# Hammocks



## KR65 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, is anyone here using a hammock when bikepacking? 

Obviously, trees are required. I've done some regular camping and sleeping on the ground can be a bit tough on the lower back for me.

Thanks


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Oct. 2012: Pine Barrens of NJ - Julian Bender - Travels and Photos









As seen here...










The hammock, along with other things, fits into the handlebar roll shown here


----------



## Sky King (Jun 23, 2014)

Been using the Hennessy Hammock for at least 5 years now, yes, trees are nice but we have also gotten fairly adept at setting up as a shelter on the ground - for rides where we are pretty confident trees won't be available we did invest in light weight sleeping pads.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Yup. Apparent nerve damage to my lower back makes sleeping on the ground pretty rough. Hammocks FTW. Even our 8yo daughter has a hammock of her own now, and we just did our first girls-only backpacking trip last week. :thumbsup:

These were from a solo bikepacking trip I did last summer. Our current lashup is now all Revelate so the front roll is a little tighter these days, but basically my whole shelter kit plus a few extras goes up front and my sleeping bag + pot/stove + maybe puffy jacket or other mashable clothing goes behind. Food, water, and tools went in a camelbak.


----------



## Jethro_A (Dec 11, 2013)

Is the hammock hung under the fly in the second set of pictures? I have a Hennesy, but I've been reluctant to use it like this since the fabric seems like it would tear easily if used on the ground like a tent.


----------



## KR65 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info, everyone.


----------



## wbargz (Feb 28, 2014)

I use one.

I carry an Eno doublenest, an MSR Ewing tarp, a thermarest and a groundcloth.

This allows me to either sleep on the ground or in the hammock, but is a lot to carry. I'd be worried about not being equipped to sleep on the ground, in case I wind up sleeping somewhere treeless. It's worth carrying the hammock, because it's the best outdoor sleep I've ever had.

Something to keep in mind is that you need either a thermarest or an underquilt when sleeping in a hammock if you're dealing with even mildly cold temperatures, because you'll get no insulation from the sleeping bag that you're laying on top of.


----------



## KR65 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, wbargz - good info.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Love my eno double nest, yes closed cell foam pad on yer backside. Hang a bug net on the top line, 8.5x9.5 ft sil tarp for rain. Each end of the tarp has a real carabiner with 2 descending rings. Take the 15' of webbing and wrap around tree and feed through the 2 rings once. Secure with 1 overhand loop for safety. Just like your web ring buckle that holds up yer pants.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

Ever since I got bit by a mouse while sleeping on the ground during the CTR, I will only use a hammock. I had decided not to take it for the race because of the weight, but learned my lesson. This is from a shake down ride, was really windy that night and was mostly protected.


----------



## SteveJfromtheSwitch (Feb 8, 2012)

Q for those using a hennessy hammock with the larger hex tarp, does that all fit in the snake skins? 
where on the bike are you carrying that? saddle bag? bar roll? and in either case, where does your sleeping bag go?
new to the hammock and although not as bulky as my tent i'm still unsure where to carry it when i go rackless.
cheers
Steve


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

You can see a breakdown on what I carried where on my original trip report here.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

I use an eno singlenest. Super comfy, easy to setup. Much lighter than my tent setup and has always kept me dry.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

used my hammock for the first time over the 4th holiday. great to have a little lighter weight set up for the bike. Got down to 48 degrees at night and I found it quite comfortable with a 20 degree sleeping bag. Any colder, I think I will add a sleeping pad and/or bag liner. comfort wise, it will be hard to go back to a tent for anything other than winter camping.


----------



## hydepark (Jul 23, 2007)

Jethro_A said:


> Is the hammock hung under the fly in the second set of pictures? I have a Hennesy, but I've been reluctant to use it like this since the fabric seems like it would tear easily if used on the ground like a tent.


Yes, the hammock part is on the ground. I use a piece of Tyvek as a ground cloth to protect the nylon hammock.


----------



## Jethro_A (Dec 11, 2013)

hydepark said:


> Yes, the hammock part is on the ground. I use a piece of Tyvek as a ground cloth to protect the nylon hammock.


Thanks! Tyvek seems perfect for that so I'll give it a try.


----------



## kai_ski (Apr 24, 2013)

Simonns said:


> Ever since I got bit by a mouse while sleeping on the ground during the CTR, I will only use a hammock.


What was your setup when you were bit?


----------

